# Blackfish reel, does anyone know how good this reel is?



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gady All,
I was helping my old man with his blackfish gear and his reel has atracted quite a bit of attention from guys down at the pub.

Dad got it off his uncle and has used it for blackfishing for 20 to 30 years, we were wondering how good a reel it was in its day.

The total age we suspect is around 50 years old as his uncle would have had it for some time - its teamed with a jarvis walker black fish rod.



















Steelite reel don't now if the reg numbers mean anything around 100mm diameter

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> .
> 
> Dad got it off his uncle and has used it for blackfishing for 20 to 30 years, we were wondering how good a reel it was in its day.


Dave that reel is still in its day mate and definately not old hat, would still be a goodun to use to this day, we used to lubricate the spindle with penetrating oil to make spin fast, feeding line to the float drift you laid it flat on your palm with the handles upwards.

Steelite also made an Alvey copy which was just rubbish.

They were distributed by Stewart and Allwood who were the original importers of Mitchell reels...had an uncle who worked there so had all sorts of steelite stuff, still use a tackle box that is better [ compartment layout] than the Alvey boxes


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont know much about there performance or there history, but I do know you can pick up old steelite reels off E-bay quite easily for very little money. I have a couple of different size ones in my small collection of old reels.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep I have one nearly exactly the same. $5 with hand made rod from old digger down the road. I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t used on Blackies yep but I'm planing to. Maybe you and I should organise something when they run next. It would be good to test them out.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

sounds good Greg I know of a couple of good blackfish spots around, but i'm betting that you know some better ones on your lake.

Cheers Dave


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

They sell well on Ebay. I've been following the sales this last month and there is always keen interest in the old ****** reels.

Dipped out on a beauty when the bidding took a frenzied turn. Went for $90. Picked up an old cedar surf reel for the mantlepiece for $80.

I've been wanting to simplify my fishing of late and am wondering if I can use the Blackfish reels with SP's. Picked up a new one - the 475 B for $70 on Ebay. Got the graphite back and sidecast. No drag. Bit disappointed with the engineering. It'll work, but looks cheap.

Put an order in for a boat reel at Hook Up Bait and Tackle. This is after chewing the fat with the owner for 15 minutes and going through the pros and cons of saltwater fly reels versus Alvey's.

The S/F reels ranged in price from $80 to $1,375.00 :shock: :shock: :shock:

The Alvey boat reel (think it's the 426B) is $37.

If I don't like it, I can stick it in the bin at the shop!!


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Got a couple of the old steelite centerpins in mint condition from my grandfather and have mounted them on my blackfish rods.

Took a little getting used to after using spinning reels, but would not go back now.

Rob.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

God I'm an idiot!

I thought we talking about Alvey's!!!!    

Time to up the meds.......


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys I'll let him know, he's not thinking of parting with it, more wondering if it was still a good reel to use and what all the fuss was about.

I'm not suprised the blokes in his pub don't use ebay most of them can't read :roll:

Varp turn down the meds mate not up :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------

